# Jade and I won



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

We won Grand Champion at my 4H fair last weekend. I got first in class for all 3 of my projects. So all 3 of my goats were up for grand.


----------



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

Silly me. That was my turkey photo. Here is,Jade


----------



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

Here is the right one


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

nice!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats! Kudos to you for putting in the hard work it takes to get an animal to the fair!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

congrats!!!:-D


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow that is awesome!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Job well done!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

good work - Jade is a pretty doe


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Great job!


----------

